# January Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 December 2011)

Good morning and a very Merry Christmas to you all! Welcome to the January 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The January 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between January 1 and January 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Saturday, December 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## explod (23 December 2011)

And a very merry time for you and your Family too Joe.

AYN please


----------



## ColB (23 December 2011)

LNC Please Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 December 2011)

PEN thanks Joe

gg


----------



## Dougs Antiques (23 December 2011)

ColB took my first choice (LNC) so I will go with AFR Thanks Joe


----------



## Gringotts Bank (23 December 2011)

Go Connect Go!

*GCN *thanks Joe.


----------



## YELNATS (23 December 2011)

HOG thanks, oversold I suspect.


----------



## tigerboi (23 December 2011)

LAU thx joe


----------



## TheAbyss (23 December 2011)

HOR please. Have  a good one people


----------



## dutchie (23 December 2011)

AZG pls


----------



## nulla nulla (23 December 2011)

I reckon there is another trade in *WOW* for January thanks Joe.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 December 2011)

SHV please.


----------



## drillinto (23 December 2011)

BHP

Joe and participants of the Stock Tipping Competition: Have a good 2012 !


----------



## Jonathan111 (23 December 2011)

UNV thanks


----------



## peter2 (23 December 2011)

*AKK* please. 

Happy new year to all.


----------



## TMC93 (24 December 2011)

FML Please


----------



## bigdog (24 December 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 December 2011)

*AHZ* - worked for me last January, let's see it do it again.  

Tx


----------



## Assasin (24 December 2011)

Can I have TXN before Agentm gets it please Joe.


----------



## snsdmonkey (24 December 2011)

ISN please


----------



## Sean K (24 December 2011)

GRY, thank you Joseph.


----------



## rezabd (25 December 2011)

GGG Please.


----------



## lazyfish (25 December 2011)

BUT for me please


----------



## stock nub (25 December 2011)

ACK thanks Joe! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Miner (25 December 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays (as politically they say in North America) Joe 

Please put me for PXG . Hopefully my old mate Jon Price will show his real skills in January.

Cheers


----------



## springhill (26 December 2011)

WWW thanks


----------



## Chasero (26 December 2011)

NST

merry xmas!


----------



## Nortorious (26 December 2011)

SSN thanks


----------



## Sdajii (26 December 2011)

PYM. About time they did something good for me.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## marioland (26 December 2011)

FNT, thanks!


----------



## burglar (26 December 2011)

Hi Joe,

Did not know that it was about beating others ...
that in mind I'd like ADN Adelaide Resources!


----------



## robusta (26 December 2011)

MCE please Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (27 December 2011)

*GDY*‎ - Geodynamics Limited

ill try again thanks Joe.


----------



## namrog (27 December 2011)

KGL please Joe....


----------



## basilio (27 December 2011)

Lets try* MHM t*his month Joe. Cheers


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 December 2011)

TZL please


----------



## Iggy_Pop (27 December 2011)

STB

Thanks


----------



## yarrabah (27 December 2011)

SSN thanks.


----------



## pixel (27 December 2011)

yarrabah said:


> SSN thanks.



 SSN has already been taken by Nortorious. Better pick another one.

I'll go for MYG,
thanks Joe


----------



## snsdmonkey (28 December 2011)

snsdmonkey said:


> ISN please




My bad, ISN is trading sub 1c at the moment 

I'll choose RED then.


----------



## Kremmen (28 December 2011)

EKA please.


----------



## Bonk (28 December 2011)

SGY   This lacks liquidity ; market has lost complete interest , But I blame the past volitility and effect on recent CR .


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 December 2011)

NAV for me thanks Joe ,happy new year to all members


----------



## yarrabah (29 December 2011)

pixel said:


> SSN has already been taken by Nortorious. Better pick another one.
> 
> I'll go for MYG,
> thanks Joe




Gee Nortorious. Too slow.

VOR for me than. Thanks


----------



## bathuu (30 December 2011)

I will go with *JKA* this time.


----------



## noco (30 December 2011)

CFU for me please Joe.


----------



## albaby (30 December 2011)

DRX please Joe


----------



## skc (30 December 2011)

Happy New Year, Joe

VMG thanks.


----------



## Buckfont (30 December 2011)

I`ll give Regis, RRL another whirl thanks Joe.

Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## rcm617 (30 December 2011)

MAD thanks. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## mr. jeff (30 December 2011)

NMR please Joe


----------



## jancha (30 December 2011)

PRU thanks Joe


----------



## barney (30 December 2011)

albaby said:


> DRX please Joe






I'm with you there Albaby ... and I hope you win this month

However, since they are gone, I will have to choose *PNN* thanks Joe  ...... 

Anyone trying to pick PNN up for under 7 cents over the next few months will find it difficult !!   ............. Only a matter of time now


----------



## Tyler (31 December 2011)

Diploma Group (DGX) thanks joe


----------



## noirua (31 December 2011)

Ramelius Resources RMS, thanks Joe


----------



## Crom (31 December 2011)

AVQ thanks Joe and a happy New year to all.

If the high court decision is favourable for AVQ in Jan, then it will be a very happy new year in many multiples!


----------



## SilverRanger (31 December 2011)

IGS thanks, happy new year


----------



## craigj (31 December 2011)

RHM 

thanks joe


----------

